

Interview with Rich Aberman of WePay - viking
http://www.founderly.com/2011/04/richard-aberman-part-2-of-2/

======
viking
“Be arrogant enough to get in the ring and naïve enough to think you can win
after you feel that first punch.” (Go to 1:53 in the video) - Rich Aberman,
WePay Founder

~~~
ramynassar
Great quote, and very much something to keep us going when we have even a
small win

------
pbreit
Does he mention what happened to Rasmus?

------
felixchan
Honest, deep , thanks guys :)

